# (how much) electric fence and mules?



## BBD 25 (Oct 7, 2012)

Im starting here on learning what ill need and cost of electric fence! I've road a couple horses but its been years! Ill have to ride a few mules and hunt of of them to make sure its what I want to do. But i love to Coon hunt and would like to start hunting from mules! 
Question is how much money would it cost me to put up rope electric fence on 2 acres of pasture? Its never had any fence up so ill be starting from scratch!
For anyone that's own mules; id like to know cost and up keep on them if you dont care to share!


----------



## CC Rider (Oct 8, 2012)

You should be able to build a decent electric fence for around 700.0. Depends on how many strands you use , how many posts,and how you build the corners


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm lets see.....130 for the stakes (rebar). 2 rolls of wire. say 125 bucks for a charger. Another say....25 fer insulators. Bright colored flaggin' tape. Wouldn't be too bad if you are tryin' to get out cheap. Ya will need power for the charger. And I would go big(over sized for the area) with the charger.

Where you at ?? I am lookin fer somebody to ride with around here. Got plenty of USFS lands....close by !!


----------



## BBD 25 (Oct 10, 2012)

I live in blue ridge! Just rolling it over. I don't know how deep I want to Get into it yet! But im most definitely going to try it. Greg that wire and rebar might not work with my kids being so young! But definitely cheaper and will think about it! 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## BBD 25 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do Y'all think a mule is the best bet to Coon hunt off of and trail ride in these mountains?


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Been threatening to give it a try in the NC mtns. Ever since they started getting steeper.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2012)

Are you saying the rope fencein' will shock a animal and not a child ??? Rather ride a mule than a horse on trails if I could find a good trail ridein' one !!


----------



## BBD 25 (Oct 11, 2012)

Greg .....no Im not saying that!  Rope is much more visible!  That's really all! Is long rebar cheaper than t-post? Like I said; i don't really know. im just getting opinions and bouncing them around! Thanks for giving your opinion! All opinions are welcome


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

BBD 25 said:


> Greg .....no Im not saying that!  Rope is much more visible!  That's really all! Is long rebar cheaper than t-post? Like I said; i don't really know. im just getting opinions and bouncing them around! Thanks for giving your opinion! All opinions are welcome



That is why I aid briht flaggintape I cut the rear about 5 ft. Chek your blg supply for the price.Just what I had access to.


----------



## sharon (Oct 13, 2012)

I've rode mules for the last 18 years...rode horses since 7 (56 now)...never hunted off of one, but know several folks that do.  Electric fence is fine, but remember sometimes you have trouble with things grounding it out (tree limbs, brush) and it seemed lightning was a problem with our chargers...never could keep one working for very long.  We ended up taking the electric down and fencing with woven wire.  We have 3 gaited trail/show mules that we ride all over the TN mountains.  Our pride and joy is my spotted App mule, Solomon.  We also have 2 Haflinger horses that pull our wagon.  You won't find another 4 legged animal that's as sure footed or easy kept than a mule.  A mule eats less than a horse, has better feet, won't colic as easily, will bond with you quicker and never forget what they learn (if you treat them right...if not, they don't forget that, either) and in my opinion, MUCH smarter than a horse.  They are funny around dogs...if you go looking for one to hunt off of, make sure they're use to dogs and will tolerate them...mine will kill a strange dog if it gets in their pasture.  Hope you find just what you want...when you find the right one, you'll never ride another horse!!


----------



## BBD 25 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dan DeBord (Nov 25, 2012)

I hunt with a mule. Got a buddy at Blue Ridge that hunts with horses.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2012)

Dan DeBord said:


> I hunt with a mule. Got a buddy at Blue Ridge that hunts with horses.



I hunt off the back of a Haflinger. This guy has a easy goin walk and is bomb proof !


----------

